# Refurb iPads available now



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Apple Slashes Prices on Refurbished iPads
By Bill | December 8, 2010 | no comments
Apple just released a “Special Limted Time” deal on refurbished iPads in the Apple Online Store. Apple has all six iPad models available with savings ranging from 6% – 16% off the normal retail price. The 3G models are marked down just 6-7% but the WiFi only models have a much higher discount of 14-16% off their normal retail price. Since these are all refurbished units, inventory will be limited so be sure to check out the deals if you’ve been looking to pick up an iPad at a discount.

As part of Apple’s refurbishment process, the company replaces the iPad battery and outer shell with brand new ones so the refurbished iPads are indistinguishable from a new unity. Apple certifies all refurbed iPads and they include Apple’s standard one year warranty just like a new iPad.

Apple will from time-to-time sell refurbished products through its Online Store to clean out inventory. With the holiday’s just around the corner, now is a great time to pickup one of a WiFi only models $70 – $100 off the normal price.


----------

